# L2350 kubota hydralic problem



## cvfd1680 (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a L2350 that the lift arms and power steering are not not working on. I have checked the fluid (if i check in the right place) and it is full. The tractor was submerged in a flood in May of 2010. The tractor runs good and drives good just nothing hydralic works. Could this be a bad pump?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Check to see if any water in transmission...hst or gear shift?


----------



## cvfd1680 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, all the fluids were changed after the flood. I dont know if there is a relief valve in the transmission or something that could be causing this problem or the pump just being bad.


----------

